# Pillow pet



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

So I just had my girlfriend buy me a moose pillow pet so that my mom can pay her back and use the moose pillow pet as one of my Christmas presents. I have to say this moose pillow pet is rockin. XD


----------

